# Installing Doors



## leted_82 (Jul 16, 2007)

Not sure if I am in the right section of the site, but maybe someone can help out. I purchased several Mastercraft doors from Menards, and I know I read somewhere how much can safely be trimmed off the bottom. I have gone over all the packaging and cannot find it. The doors are six panel oak interior pre-hung doors (solid core, not solid oak). If anyone has any idea, or knows where to find the information, that would be great. Can't really find much of a web site for Mastercraft. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Are you talking about trimming off of the jamb or the actual door itself? Either way you can take off as much as is needed. If you take some off of the jamb then you will need to take the same amount off of the actual door itself.

THe only time you need to worry about how much you take off is on a hollow core door and even then you can saw off as much as needed but you will have to make a plug to go back into the bottom to stiffen it back up.


----------



## leted_82 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the quick reply. I have someone coming to install carpet at the beginning of August. Drywall and everything is already done. Should I install the doors now, or wait until the carpet has been put down?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Install the doors now but hold them 1/2" above the floor. This allows the carpet layers to tuck the carpet under the door for a better look plus it keeps the door from dragging the carpet when being opened and shut. 

If a door is going to be setting on carpet on one side and say tile or linoleum or hardwood on the other then set the door down tight to these surfaces so as not to have a gap. The carpet layers will tuck the carpet in tight on the remaining side.


----------

